# Travelin' Tivo



## grafur (Jan 7, 2006)

Can my Tivo series 2 go on the road in my RV with me? At stopovers, the unit would be connected to the campground cable and to the network on my laptop to the WI FI for outside communication.
A simple YES, NO, or MAYBE!
Grafur


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes. It would need a GS at each location though.


----------

